

Show HN: Omnimemory – Simple multi-device flashcards - xavi
https://omnimemory.com

======
soci
Looks great on mobile. I tried to look at the HTML source code to check if you
where using front-end framework but I wasn't able to find any.

How did you build it?

~~~
xavi
ClojureScript with Enfocus
([https://github.com/ckirkendall/enfocus/](https://github.com/ckirkendall/enfocus/))
in the front-end, and Clojure with Enlive
([https://github.com/cgrand/enlive](https://github.com/cgrand/enlive)) in the
backend. It's not a SPA. I started it a while ago, before React/Om. If it were
now I would write it as a SPA and use some React wrapper, probably Rum
([https://github.com/tonsky/rum](https://github.com/tonsky/rum)).

As for HTML/CSS, no framework at all. I'm interested in simple, minimalistic,
innovative design, and I don't think frameworks help to achieve that.

